# DNC/RNC Resistance Conference Olympia, WA 2/9



## macks (Jan 29, 2008)

There is a conference for the DNC/RNC resistance in Olympia weekend after this.. check out the link for details.

http://www.infoshop.org/inews/article.php?story=20080110172259716
http://www.recreate68.org

Hoping to take a contingent of folks up from Eugene. Anyone live up there? Happy to work for a spot on your floor! Should be with 4-5 people. 

Anyone else going? Should be a grand ole time.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I am going to go to the DNC in Denver.


----------

